# Jd 185



## jrlead (Nov 28, 2013)

*Jd 175*

Is there a drain plug for the Hydrostatic transmission oil? I want to drain mine and replace with new. Is their separate oil for the differential, I also want to know if some models didn't have a fan. mine dosn't


----------

